# Axminster Clearance Auctions



## blurk99 (29 Jul 2004)

There's a link on the axminster home page about pre-registering for their clearance auction day - end of lines and returned products

Has anyone been to one of these before or is it the first?

cheers

jim


----------



## Newbie_Neil (29 Jul 2004)

Hi Jim

I've not known them to run an auction before.

They've tended to clear things out via the web site.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Adam (2 Aug 2004)

Just got the catalogue today (too long to list) - anyone else going? I've got one more batch of equipment to buy, and quite a bit of it looks like it's on there list.

Problem is, A) it's one hell of a way to drive for a "bargain" and B) It's after an official night out drinking with the boys. :shock: This alone is enough for me to consider not going, but their may be many bargains to be had, and I got a bonus from work so have a £1K to spend. Probably makes it worth going, as I reckon you'd expect to save at least 20% and rising? Thing is, is't going to cost around £60 in petrol + time + lost night out as I'll only be allowed a pint or two before I'll stop so I am safe to get up early and drive....

Does anyone else wish to hazard a guess on approx savings they think might be had? Everything has to be taken same day, unless you want to pay a delivery charge, £15 minimum.

Adam


----------



## Neil (3 Aug 2004)

The catalogue is here if anyone is interested.

Looks worth going, Adam, particularly if you have that amount of money to spend and there are plenty of items from your wishlist in the auction.

I'm sure I read a post from you a week or two ago which said that you had everything you need now... :wink: :lol: 

NeilCFD


----------



## Adam (3 Aug 2004)

Neil":3kwi664r said:


> I'm sure I read a post from you a week or two ago which said that you had everything you need now... :wink: :lol:
> NeilCFD



Ahh, this is a few odds and sods, a second router (for the woodrat), belt/disc sander, bobbin sander, lathe, compound mitre saw, and a few bits and bobs, I notice another 300 lots in addition to the ones in the auction are also being auctioned, presumably smaller stuff, finishing, polishes etc.

Adam


----------



## cambournepete (3 Aug 2004)

Damn, Damn, Damn...

They've got 6 AW106PT 10x6 cast iron planer thicknessers, albeit mostly used and scruffy, and I can't go as I'm on a Parish Councillor training course that day.

Damn.


----------



## Neil (3 Aug 2004)

I find it a bit worrying that they have so many AW106PTs - in fact I make it 7 of them as one of the lots has two of them - I wonder why so many have been returned?



Adam":3dmirok8 said:


> belt/disc sander, bobbin sander, lathe, compound mitre saw


Are you thinking of extending the workshop upwards to get all this in, Adam?! 

NeilCFD


----------



## Anonymous (3 Aug 2004)

Adam £1k bonus!! You lucky devil! Makes me think of leaving academia and returning to the world of commerce 

But then I'd miss 'working from home', the EIGHT weeks holiday  , the lack of start and finish times, the 'academic freedom', no hiearchical management structure (i.e. no manager), etc. :twisted: 

Guess I'll stay (£1k poorer) in academia after all.

Good luck for the auction mate, hope it goes well for you

Cheers

Tony

PS if there is a rat for £200 then please pick it up for me


----------



## cambournepete (3 Aug 2004)

Neil":30sows32 said:


> I find it a bit worrying that they have so many AW106PTs - in fact I make it 7 of them as one of the lots has two of them - I wonder why so many have been returned?



A good point, but it certainly looks the biz in both Axminster and Fox form...

Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## Adam (3 Aug 2004)

Tony":satoduud said:


> But then I'd miss 'working from home', the EIGHT weeks holiday  ,



Hmm, my 6 weeks isn't bad, we're allowed to buy an extra week, at "cost" out of our salary, (which I did) which takes me up from 5.



Tony":satoduud said:


> the lack of start and finish times, the 'academic freedom', no hiearchical management structure (i.e. no manager), etc. :twisted:



Ah hah, see I work in Research too, just on behalf of a multinational electronics company. So I get the benefits of both world, flexitime, bonus, flat management structure, relaxed.


Adam


----------



## Adam (3 Aug 2004)

Neil":2m5bffdy said:


> I find it a bit worrying that they have so many AW106PTs - in fact I make it 7 of them as one of the lots has two of them - I wonder why so many have been returned?NeilCFD



I notice they have 10+ of their AW127R £99 1/2 inch Routers - although thats the one I was hoping for for the woodrat....

AWSMS10 Mitre saw - about 20 of those.....

Hmm, it's like a guide list of what stuff people have been rejecting, especially the smaller items....

Adam


----------



## Alf (3 Aug 2004)

cambournepete":fbqjq4ik said:


> I'm on a Parish Councillor training course that day.


 :shock: Crumbs, I'm pretty sure none of our PCs can have been on one of those... :roll: 

I wonder if Axminster haven't scored a bit of an own goal with this auction. So many examples of the same tools being returned isn't the greatest advertisment in the world really, is it? :? 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Neil (3 Aug 2004)

Humm... I must admit, the AW127R seems a very un-Adam-like purchase, although I guess if you got one for £50 it would be worth doing.

AWSMS10 - It looks very good for the money, but you're right - why have 20 been returned? Has anyone on the forum got one?

I think you'll be alright with the sanders though.

You could always restrict yourself to spending £500, focussing on the sanders, then when you get home, spend the other £500 :twisted: on:

Mafell KSP55F1.4 Plunge Saw With 1.4m Guide Track @ £265.50 (go on, I know you want one) 
Makita 3612C 1/2" router for Woodrat @ £219.95

NeilCFD


----------



## Alf (3 Aug 2004)

Neil":261txkdl said:


> AWSMS10 - It looks very good for the money, but you're right - why have 20 been returned? Has anyone on the forum got one?


I've come close a couple of times, but always came to the conclusion it just won't be accurate enough at that price. And a CSMS that isn't accurate is a waste of space really. My guess is that's why 20 people returned 'em too. I think having the fancy CMT blade is a bit mis-leading; makes you expect more than you reasonably should for the price perhaps?

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Adam (3 Aug 2004)

Alf":p4wpy7wp said:


> cambournepete":p4wpy7wp said:
> 
> 
> > I'm on a Parish Councillor training course that day.
> ...



To be fair, it's probably matches the sales figures for each of the parts respectively, I imagine they sell a lot more £99 routers, than bobbin sanders, and the numbers in the auction tend to confirm that.


----------



## Adam (3 Aug 2004)

Neil":2u9g2o08 said:


> Mafell KSP55F1.4 Plunge Saw With 1.4m Guide Track @ £265.50 (go on, I know you want one)
> Makita 3612C 1/2" router for Woodrat @ £219.95
> NeilCFD



Actually, they were two of the items I have been deliberating on for a while now. I'd actually narrowed it down to those two exact models as well. I was kinda hoping the routers would be going ~£10-20 especially if it goes in the woodrat, as I don't need a fence or any accessories.... Not sure, I'll decide when I get there.....Oops just re-read that, I'd settled on the Festool. But it's one and the same as athe Mafell anyway....

Adam


----------



## Alf (3 Aug 2004)

asleitch":2g6k11mc said:


> To be fair, it's probably matches the sales figures for each of the parts respectively, I imagine they sell a lot more £99 routers, than bobbin sanders, and the numbers in the auction tend to confirm that.


True. But the whole idea of providing a great big list of what's been returned seems nuts to me. Purely as a result of this thread we're now wondering:

a)What's wrong with their CSMS?
b) What's wrong with their 1/2" router?
c) What's wrong with their P/T? 

Doesn't strike me as a great result. :? 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Jake (3 Aug 2004)

> I'd settled on the Festool. But it's one and the same as athe Mafell anyway....



No it isn't!

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... 3&start=15


----------



## Adam (3 Aug 2004)

Jake":3vlvctwy said:


> > I'd settled on the Festool. But it's one and the same as athe Mafell anyway....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK what I mean is they come out the same factory, and they have the same chassis. (on the plunging types).

Adam


----------



## Jake (3 Aug 2004)

Sorry to harp on about this, especially as its OT (and possibly OTT), but...

The chassis doesn't look anything like the same, look closely at the castings, they're entirely different. I think someone might have spun you a line somewhere. Copying the idea, sure, they're great rivals. But they're not the same in any respect that I can see.

Which is not to come down on one side or the other, they might be equally good, or the Mafell better. I just don't think it can be said that buying a Mafell is buying a Festool with a slightly cheaper badge.

Jake


----------



## Adam (3 Aug 2004)

Jake":1bg7n3ci said:


> Sorry to harp on about this, especially as its OT (and possibly OTT), but...
> 
> The chassis doesn't look anything like the same, look closely at the castings, they're entirely different. I think someone might have spun you a line somewhere. Copying the idea, sure, they're great rivals. But they're not the same in any respect that I can see.
> 
> ...



Hmm, you might be right, perhaps someone in the know (Andy King?) can cast some more light on this, I was told by my tool dealer that Mafell and Festool were produced in the same factory, with different external parts plastics, a.l.a.... Mafell LO50E










Not ideal pictures I know, but nontheless, this is only of the few pistol grip routers, and they both happen to make them.. Also the same with the plunge routers, in fact the Mafell plunge saw I saw for sale was even being sold in a "Systainer" case - aren't they a Festool product?

They might not look similar, but they both have a "55" in the part numbers as well, and when I looked closely at the Mafell, I'd fairly much decided it was the same.... problem is I can't find any reference on the internet - ALF? Waterhead? Newbie_Neil? ALF's the guru of internet searches, Chris has plenty of Festool stuff already and Newbie_Neil is a tailed fan - any of you know? 










A still confused...

Adam


----------



## Neil (3 Aug 2004)

Jake is absolutely right about this - and it isn't just a matter of different castings, even the capabilities are different. I've recently been comparing the Mafell KST55 and Festool TS55 plunge saws having got hold of brochures for both, and I've come to a few conclusions which I'll now bore you all with.

- The Festool cuts exactly along the (rubber) edge of the guide rail, which gives you two advantages. Firstly it is very easy to line up the cut as you don't need to allow for an offset, and secondly, the rubber edge on the rail greatly reduces splintering. The Mafell guide rail looks to be offset by about 2mm from the cut. The Mafell has a scoring facility to overcome the splintering problem but I'm not a huge fan of the way this works.

- The Festool's tilting mechanism is a bit special - it is designed to cut along the edge of the guide rail whatever angle it is set to. The feature is patented, which possibly explains why the Mafell doesn't have it. The Mafell has two different slots in its base to fit onto the guide rail - you use one for 90 degree cuts, and the other one for 45-60 degree cuts. I've no idea what you do for the 60-89 degree range.

- The Mafell tilts from -1 degree to 48 degrees, the Festool only from 0-45.

- The Mafell is lighter at 4.0kg to the Festool's 4.5kg.

Personally I'm sold on the Festool, principally because of the guide rail lining up exactly with the cut. But I suggested the Mafell to Adam because presumably the guide rail is compatible with his Mafell router, and because it is £60-ish cheaper.

The links between these companies are very confusing - there are obvious similarities between the two Mafell routers and the light & heavy Festool versions. Then the Mafell ROS is almost identical to the Metabo Duo (and the new DeWalt version of it) Hopefully Andy might know something about this, or failing that, I can ask the Irish Mafell distributor about it.

Good choice on the 3612C, Adam - if you are mounting it in the Woodrat, its only bad feature (the fence) will be irrelevant.

NeilCFD


----------



## Adam (3 Aug 2004)

Neil":13bottmp said:


> Jake is absolutely right about this - and it isn't just a matter of different castings, even the capabilities are different. I've recently been comparing the Mafell KST55 and Festool TS55 plunge saws having got hold of brochures for both, and I've come to a few conclusions which I'll now bore you all with.
> 
> - The Festool cuts exactly along the (rubber) edge of the guide rail, which gives you two advantages. Firstly it is very easy to line up the cut as you don't need to allow for an offset, and secondly, the rubber edge on the rail greatly reduces splintering. The Mafell guide rail looks to be offset by about 2mm from the cut. The Mafell has a scoring facility to overcome the splintering problem but I'm not a huge fan of the way this works.
> 
> ...



I'd checked into the weight, but having seen the differences between the Mafell and the Festool Routers (which certainly appear to be the same) that have different weights and a few other odd differences (which ought to be the same), I thought differences in angles/weight on the saws were nothing other than normal differences as they use slightly different housings. It's onlt the very internal castings that seem similar on the routers.

Still unconvinced I'm afraid. I understand the differences in the guide rail etc, but are the actual castings inside the same I wonder?

Adam


----------



## Neil (3 Aug 2004)

Mafell make a big thing in their literature about the weight of their saw - IIRC, it stated that it is the lightest saw in its class.

I think that they must have ties between the two companies, but Festool have kept a couple of features for themselves, like the tilting mechanism.

Mafell make some incredible stuff in their own right, like the portable panel saw system where the saw has a motorised feed along the guide rail and an operator's control box at the end:






Anyway, both the plunge saws look fantastic and I'm sure you would be happy with either of them  

NeilCFD


----------



## Anonymous (3 Aug 2004)

Hi Adam,

there could be an element of truth in the smaller Mafell and Festool routers being sourced at the same factory.
I vaguely remember being told as such by someone quite high up in a rival company that this was the case, the differences were mainly cosmetic, knobs etc made to specific designs. No doubt Festool, or indeed Mafell may dispute the inner workings though!
Another interesting one was that Hilti and Bosch were using the same factory for a particular jigsaw, and these were pretty identical save for the colour. Having seen both, I can definitely see this one being pretty close to the mark.
On the subject of Hilti, they used to do a plunge saw which I tested in issue GW 87, spookily enough the WSC55, although the 55 relates to the 55mm depth of cut.
They still have at least one in their range, the WSC 85 (go on, have a guess what the 85 relates to!) 
[url=http://www.hilti.co.uk/holuk/...w.hilti.co.uk/holuk/modules/pr ... OID=-16543
Here endeth my 100th posting...... OK, not quite in Adams league but i've been a bit busy


----------



## Anonymous (3 Aug 2004)

Spookier by the minute, I've just noticed that me and Adam signed up to the forum on the same day......
Be afraid..... Be very afraid...... :shock: 

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## Alf (3 Aug 2004)

andy king":2uhyvu85 said:


> Spookier by the minute, I've just noticed that me and Adam signed up to the forum on the same day......
> Be afraid..... Be very afraid...... :shock:


Congrats on the century, Andy. 8) Can't decide - A Good Day for the Forum? Or a Bad Day...? <duckin' and runnin' :lol: >

Sorry, couldn't find anything definitive on Mafell/Festool via Google.  The gist of them looks the same to me, but I imagine all the raving about Festool is in the detail, which the Mafell won't have.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Adam (3 Aug 2004)

Neil":y743xrcr said:


> Mafell make a big thing in their literature about the weight of their saw - IIRC, it stated that it is the lightest saw in its class.NeilCFD



I'd reckon thats Festool is the lightest in it's class, only they put on slightly higher quality "bits" than Mafell, which weigh more, and that Mafells claim should be viewed as a negative, more than a positive?

Less confused having now decided it's all a big club and there is actualy one worldwide factory for each tool, and everybody just puts a different sticky label on the way out. :twisted: :roll: 


Adam


----------



## cambournepete (3 Aug 2004)

Neil":1pzcpohm said:


> Makita 3612C 1/2" router for Woodrat @ £219.95



£199.99 at Screwfix  

and Dewalt 624 and Freud @ £164.99


----------



## cambournepete (3 Aug 2004)

andy king":nm4r3p1v said:


> Hi Adam,
> 
> there could be an element of truth in the smaller Mafell and Festool routers being sourced at the same factory.



The mafell man at the last Yandles show said that Metabo made the dual orbit ROS for them (and I presume the Dewalt as well). He might have been telling porkies of course...


----------



## Anonymous (3 Aug 2004)

What's wrong with a standard circular saw and a guiderail clamp or piece of wood? Or am I missing something?
Works great for me and saves many £100's too.

I would just like to vote for the Maffel and Festool routers as the ugliest tools I've ever seen :wink: (and they look pretty much the same to me)


----------



## Neil (3 Aug 2004)

cambournepete":2ykbbsff said:


> £199.99 at Screwfix
> 
> and Dewalt 624 and Freud @ £164.99


You're right, but watch out as the Makita and the DeWalt versions sold by Screwfix don't have variable speed, making them not very useful at all if you ask me!

NeilCFD


----------



## cambournepete (3 Aug 2004)

Neil":2y00fawm said:


> cambournepete":2y00fawm said:
> 
> 
> > £199.99 at Screwfix
> ...



I missed that - thanks.


----------



## Alf (3 Aug 2004)

Tony":1gi65wlc said:


> I would just like to vote for the Maffel and Festool routers as the ugliest tools I've ever seen :wink:


Hah! On the subject of the Veritas Medium Shoulder plane:


On Wed Jun 09 said:


> However, I think mine is beautiful


Nuff said.  

I declare all Tony's opinions on tool asthetics to be *Null and Void*! :wink: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Philly (3 Aug 2004)

Crikey, You're busted Mate!  
Philly


----------



## Anonymous (3 Aug 2004)

Alf":250f2395 said:


> Tony":250f2395 said:
> 
> 
> > I would just like to vote for the Maffel and Festool routers as the ugliest tools I've ever seen :wink:
> ...



Aww come on. The veritas is a beautiful, well proportioned hand tool whereas theses dogs are, well, dogs :lol: 

On the router front I think the 2HP Porter Cable is a thing of beauty

http://www.porter-cable.com/index.asp?e=547&p=4497


----------



## Alf (3 Aug 2004)

Tony":eyhc8r4r said:


> On the router front I think the 2HP Porter Cable is a thing of beauty
> 
> http://www.porter-cable.com/index.asp?e=547&p=4497


You're just underlining the truth with every word, Tony... :roll: :lol: 

Now _these_ are tools of beauty:





Cheers, Alf

P.S. What was the thread topic again...?


----------



## Chris Knight (3 Aug 2004)

Alf,

You must let me know when that next boot fair is going to be held in your village..


----------



## Anonymous (3 Aug 2004)

You do not find the PC to be lovely then?? Have you not compared the veritas to the LN, Clifton or Stanleys?

Now I understand, it is clearly a taste thing - but we do we seem to agree on spokeshaves  :wink: 

The top 2 and the very small ones to the front are indeed gorgeous, however I don't like the look of the rest.

I think LN bench planes are much kinder on the eye than any infills I've seen. (I know, heretic and all that)


Are these a few planes from your extensive collection? :shock: 


Cheers

Tony

PS Sorry to hijack the thread Adam


----------



## Alf (3 Aug 2004)

The ones with the fluted(?) infill are an acquired taste, I must admit. But how anyone can regard anything with a tail as "lovely" is beyond me. Hmm, it's not too late to save that shave from an uncertain fate of course... :lol: 

And no, they're neither from my "collection"  or a local car boot, but rather a shot I've swiped from Galootapalooza IX which happened over the weekend in the US of A. There was a bit of a Wayne Anderson plane reunion it seems. :shock: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Neil (4 Aug 2004)

Not sure about your asthetic taste either, Tony - I think the Flex version of your B&D, oops, sorry, your PC :wink: looks like one of its cheap B&D stablemates:





Damn! There goes my chance to win the box competition! :lol: 

NeilCFD


----------



## Anonymous (4 Aug 2004)

Neil I am shocked!!! It looks nothing like the PC :twisted: 

Even the B&D looks better than the Maffel though :wink:


----------



## Neil (5 Aug 2004)

Hehe, only joking Tony :lol: As you may remember, I was torn between the PC and the Makita 3612C myself - the PC looked to be a great machine (particularly the fence) and it was a close run thing...

I must admit I do prefer the US PC colour scheme to the Flex version though... :roll: 

Now, what was the thread topic again?  

NeilCFD


----------



## Adam (5 Aug 2004)

Neil":1uwv6fuj said:


> Now, what was the thread topic again?
> NeilCFD



Err, clearance auction? Anyone else going? I'm halfway through the lots sheet now, working out what each item is, whether I'm interested, and how much it is "new", what is says about it in the catalogue etc etc

Adam


----------



## Neil (5 Aug 2004)

Well, I'll be very interested to hear what you get, and more importantly, how much you get it for! Wish I could go, but the cost of the journey would put a bit of a premium on the total spend, even if things are going really cheap.

NeilCFD


----------



## Philly (5 Aug 2004)

I'm really interested in the bandsaw that is missing the table and motor. Shouldn't take much work to sort out. Think I have a bit of chipboard somewhere to make a table and I have a motor from a scaletrix car spare. :wink: 
cheers
Philly  
(always an eye for a bargain!)


----------



## frank (5 Aug 2004)

philly do you still have the hand controler for the motor vroom vroom super fast band saw :twisted:


----------



## Neil (9 Aug 2004)

So Adam,

Watcha get?????

NeilCFD


----------



## Philly (9 Aug 2004)

Frank, 
Yeah, I am using the controller to vroom the bandsaw-only problem I am having is the little wire brush things are wearing out quickly! :lol: 
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Adam (9 Aug 2004)

Neil":1pf3anqb said:


> So Adam,
> Watcha get?????
> NeilCFD



Jet (Axminster) M600 lathe, (new price £250) auction price £110. Brand new - the damage was the cable had been in contact with the polysyrene packing, and ion migration had started. Took about 10 seconds to fix with a scrape of the cable. Fired it up yesterday - and it's soooo smooth. I've actually got one of these on order from Axminster, (they are out of stock currently) so will cancel my order (today - done!). Lest they send another one... :shock: http://www.axminster.co.uk/default.asp?part=APTCM600

Jet spindle Moulders. They gave out a revised catalogue when I got there, and they would no longer deliver - which I was hoping for. They said it was a "mistake" to have offered it. Bit of a bummer as that's what I really went for. Anyway, they were 2 of them and they went for £300 and £350 respectively. If they do it again, I'll take a van/taillift truck! http://www.axminster.co.uk/default.asp?part=SSM1. These were in OK condition with just a "wipe-awayable" amount of rust on the tables. Bargian if I'd had a van with me.

Axminster (jet) Morticer. New Price £225, I paid £100. Have yet to work out why/what is wrong with it, to me, it looks mint. http://www.axminster.co.uk/default.asp?part=BM58

Jet sanding station. (brand new). New price £315, I paid £110. This was a three man lift into my car, and with my injured back I can't lift it back out, but then again, I don't think a thief will run off with it in a hurry!. Still got the grease paper on all the beds - it is missing the little slide mitre thingy I think. (this one I think http://www.axminster.co.uk/default.asp?part=JSG96 ) but without the stand (which is extra). Mine is Jet branded. (really pleased with this :lol: )

12" Mitre Saw. (on behalf of a mate) http://www.axminster.co.uk/default.asp?part=MS12C Some level of use, but can't decide how much. No scrapes/damage to the table/fence, but obviosly raised and lowered a few times. Suspect a shop/display item. £200 new, paid £45. No blade though, but got one from work gratis :wink: 

Small 24V chop saw http://www.axminster.co.uk/default.asp?part=AW190MS New £85, I paid £20. As my workshop is so small, I always have to cut long stock before it goes inside, especially timber for beehive stands. Although these saws are a bit manky, its just what I need to quickly cut a few bits of 2 x 2 or 3 x 2. 

And a little perform compressor. New price 100, auction = £40. Not checked it over, but reckon its been used. Items were all marked as "AS" - as seen or "W" warrented for 3 months. I choose to only buy warrented items, which was probably over 90% of items, and why I was prepared to pay slightly more than I considered reasonable for auction prices.

The 1/2 routers went for up to £65 (new price 100) although that was only on the clearly absolutely brand news ones - typically they had one guide missing or similar. One guy paid over brand new list price for one item. Doh! The bargain of the day had to be a three phase bandsaw, brandnew, (a bit likeALF's) went for £35. Unbelieveable. They then sold a single phase motor that'd have fitted (some adaptor ring may be needed) for £25. So £60 for a £1K - 1.5K bandsaw. Needed transport though. A nice sedewick table saw (3-phase) went for around £6-700. and the 3-phase convertor went ridicously cheap. Would be well worth going with an eye to buying 3-phase and then converting. Most people simply weren't interested in bidding for it. Prices ranged from about 33-50% typically, (higher than I would have expected but then the stuff was warrented) some stuff up to about 85$ - dunno why, seemed little point when you could pay the extra and get brand new with a longer warranty and delivery. Everything 3-phase went so cheap you could pay the electricity board £750 notes for a conversion, and still be quids in on a £1K item!

All in all then, I got ~£1200 for a sniff over £400. With the two items I definately wanted (the sanding station and lathe) both brand new. It gave me a good insight into Axminster tools, I decided not to buy a router there in the end, I'll save my pennies for something better - and their were no "branded" power tools if I recall. I think for the future, I won't be buying their budget "white" range - their were a lot of returns. Even more of their planer thicknessers than advertised in the "additional" lots, they were selling 2 per pallet - presumably the mechanically competent were expected to salvage something out of the two. A pallet went for around £100-£150.

I'd say a bargain to be had if you knew exactly what you wanted, but loads of rubbish, which would require lots of effort. I'd be in two minds about going again, the only thing I'd go back for is a spindle moulder.

Some big lathes like this..... £2K went for <£200. Long bed, - problems like "no drive belt" or "no pulley". Relatively these are cheap things to fix.

Adam


----------



## Neil (9 Aug 2004)

A nice haul, Adam  Particularly your two A-list items of the lathe & fantastic-looking sanding station (cue for Alf to make comment about space in workshop :wink: ). Shame about the spindle moulder delivery not working out though - that would have been a bargain.

Glad to hear that you have plenty left over in the budget for the 3612C and plunge saw :wink: 

NeilCFD


----------



## Adam (9 Aug 2004)

Neil":vtrgniwz said:


> cue for Alf to make comment about space in workshop :wink: )
> NeilCFD



Whats a spare room for if not for storing wood and woodworking machines?

Adam


----------



## Alf (9 Aug 2004)

Neil":1z90rg4z said:


> (cue for Alf to make comment about space in workshop :wink: ).


Am I so predictable...? Probably, yes.  

Nice haul, Adam. If you want anythig stored, just give a yell huh? :wink: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## morrisminordriver (9 Aug 2004)

Hi Adam - glad you got a some good bargains.

Im not sure I want to know the answer to this but what sort of price did the work benches go for? 

(Ive still not progressed beyond cutting the mortices in four legs for mine to date - I had pondered on going down on Saturday but had other more pressing things to do).

thanks, Mike.


----------



## Chris Knight (10 Aug 2004)

Adam,

Definitely worth the trip I'd say! How long will you have to drive round with the sander in your car before some strong friends unload it for you?


----------



## Adam (10 Aug 2004)

waterhead37":1yrvwnde said:


> Adam,
> 
> Definitely worth the trip I'd say! How long will you have to drive round with the sander in your car before some strong friends unload it for you?



I'll be unloading it at my parents tomorrow night, as until such time as I extend the workshop, their really is no space for it. Problem is I'm struggling to find time to do anythingalong those lines at the moment, I'm currently making 3 beehives and stands (well under way now) - would have been more time effective to buy them though! I want to open-out the loft hatch and board the loft, and extend the shed, finish my box for this competition, squeeze in a couple of weeks holiday, extract and bottle my honey (i.e. clean jars, make a big mess, get honey in jars, clean jars again on outside, label and store), restart my cabinet making evening class, finish my ash TV cabinet, etc. The shed extension never seems to make it much higher than about half way up that list!

Adam


----------



## Anonymous (10 Aug 2004)

Adam, nice purchasing and nice job list too. What are you going to do in 2006 when the list is completed? :wink:


----------



## Adam (10 Aug 2004)

Tony":2tfix60p said:


> Adam, nice purchasing and nice job list too. What are you going to do in 2006 when the list is completed? :wink:



Hmm, I need to buy and adapt a hand-spun honey extractor for a motorised version (lots easier and I have a suitable motor with reverse!), I need to make 7 covers to hold chickenwire in a cube, to put over the beehives to keep the woodpeckers out over the winter, I need to build a tray asap to stop the honey leaking out of the hives when I bring them home, maybe build a conservatory :shock:, well, we need one (and have decided not to move at the moment - but still aren't sure :? ). For me, their are never enough hours in the day.

Adam


----------

